# Fall salmon fishing food saftey



## Rings Я Us (Oct 7, 2017)

Turns out fresh caught salmon may not be to great in some classes. 

http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2017/10/dont-let-fall-salmon-run-send-you-running-to-emergency-room/


----------

